# Dust collector maintenance.



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2021)

Well today I thought I would perform an early dust collector chip bag change, Was about 3/4 full. Today I did something I have never done, once I took the collection bag off I got on my hands and knees and looked up into the filter canister. I wash shocked! It was completely packed with chips and dust all the way to the top. I had to get a stick to break it all out of there, I have no idea how the collector was even working.
This pile you see was all inside the canister filter. The fog you see is all the fine dust in the air from banging it all out. I did turn on my air cleaner and the air was cleared in just a few minutes, I was also wearing a dust mask.



Now I don't understand how this happened other than it's just the design of the collector. But I can assure you I will be looking up into the filter everytime I empty the bag now. 
And now I will also be looking at converting this to a 2 stage unit. I already have a barrel, I just need to get a large dust deputy. 
Guys, check your filters whenever you dump the bag on these kinds of machines.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 20, 2021)

Greg, did you notice a drop off in the unit’s suction?

Every time I change the bag (and often before I do) I take the filter off, go outside and attack it with compressed air. It gets cleaned several times a year. I have a 2 stage but you still need to pay attention to the canister filter. 

One of my problems is keeping good seals on all of the connections. I find the aluminum HVAC tape does best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 20, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well today I thought I would perform an early dust collector chip bag change, Was about 3/4 full. Today I did something I have never done, once I took the collection bag off I got on my hands and knees and looked up into the filter canister. I wash shocked! It was completely packed with chips and dust all the way to the top. I had to get a stick to break it all out of there, I have no idea how the collector was even working.
> This pile you see was all inside the canister filter. The fog you see is all the fine dust in the air from banging it all out. I did turn on my air cleaner and the air was cleared in just a few minutes, I was also wearing a dust mask.
> View attachment 205618
> Now I don't understand how this happened other than it's just the design of the collector. But I can assure you I will be looking up into the filter everytime I empty the bag now.
> ...


I know static cling can account for a lot of sawdust. With a bit of cling and just the right humidity or moisture in the wood, you can pack a good bit. I don't have the big filter, just the the bag style. I found wheeling the entire unit out the door and giving is a good time with my back-pack leaf blower does great. Been doing the same with the house vacuums and wife says the filters are working many fold longer. Not sure it she is happy about it..?..


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2021)

Yep. Good catch. I clean mine too, every so often.
Dude...thats a lot of sawdust to be in that filter...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2021)

I always made it a point to smack the filter when I shut it off to dislodge any loose dust and chips. I also blow compressed air through it even though I have heard your not supposed to do that. I was just shocked that it was so full of dust and chips and was still working. It pulled dust out of my jointer, table saw, planer, etc. But I'm guessing the suction is going to be way better now. It was not a fun job cleaning it out this time.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 20, 2021)

cyclone- unless I let can overfill- my filter never gets more than flour dust. I blow twice a year from outside with compressed air. get 3-5 gallons of flour. 90 % of what collector sucks up is from bandsaw. Cyclone is only way to go......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2021)

I agree with Mike - a cyclone is the only way to go.

When I do need or want to clean out my filter, I also blow it from the outside with compressed air as Mike does. It cleans it out pretty good and then it settles into my cleanout, which I can then just dump out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a psi cyclone at the other end of my shop. But I use this collector a lot. I'll be converting it to a cyclone style as well, especially after seeing this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2021)

I have a canister and a cyclone. I cut a lot of mdf and it will clog up. You can feel the suction dropping off. I take it off a couple of times a year and blow it out for an hour. I do try to blow it while still installed every time I use it to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------

